# Teeth Whitening



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

I need to get my tea, coffee, chocolate stained teeth whitend can anyone reccomed a dentist that does this and let me know what it costs. 

Many Thanks

By the way, what are tags????


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

SO weird - I was thinking of whitening my teeth today as well...

I think Dubai Smile is the best one: Teeth whitening in dubai, Cosmetic,Orthodontic and restorative Dentists in Dubai, Leading Cosmetic Dental Clinic in Dubai,



> A T H O M E W H I T E N I N G
> The At-Home whitening method is a cost-effective alternative to the 1 hour, In-Office method but requires daily treatment for 2 weeks. Here's how it works:
> 
> Impressions of your upper and lower teeth are taken and custom fitting tooth whitening trays are made
> ...


-Joey


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I found that a scale and polish also gets your teeth a bit whiter! My workmate had a leaflet but as she's sunning herself on a nice beach at the mo, will have to ask her when she comes back from holiday!


----------

